# Help how to breed mealworms



## jamiethensnakeman (Sep 25, 2008)

Can someone tell me how to breed mealworms

thanks jamie


----------



## ecokid (Nov 4, 2008)

There's a very informative walk through stickied at the top of the page! That has everything you really need to know!


----------



## LindaE (Apr 20, 2008)

basically, buy 1 tub mealworms eat 1 tub ice cream thats the best bit! wash the tub add a layer of vermicult sorry about the spelling. then a slice of bread add the worms, they should breed in a few weeks


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Get a tub, any size would do realy .. add some bedding, im currently testing it with the use of woodchips but vercumliate is better, then give some food, bread, lettece anything. Few weeks later the worms turn into beetles, then they breed, then they lay. Few more weeks later you got babys i tink. Im currently in the stage ill tell you nhow it goes.


----------



## jamiethensnakeman (Sep 25, 2008)

yes please tell me how it goes am gunna try and do that 2mora :2thumb:

thanks for the help 

this will save me pounds


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

I use wheatbran as a substrate, i find that to be best as they eat it


----------



## ecokid (Nov 4, 2008)

I should warn you that the life cycle is actually far slower - usually 3-4 months to establish a breeding colony.


----------



## jamiethensnakeman (Sep 25, 2008)

thanks 

could i used crushed up wheatabicks (sorry about da spelling)


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

jamiethensnakeman said:


> thanks
> 
> could i used crushed up wheatabicks (sorry about da spelling)


Yep, a lot of people use that. Will have to be crushed quite finely


----------



## jamiethensnakeman (Sep 25, 2008)

sweet so all i need is 

a sutibale tub 

weatabicks

mealworms 

and that is right kept at room temp


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Room temp is fine. You want at least 3 tubs, one for meal worms one for the aliens and one for the beetles. I have one for mealworm, one for aliens then i rotate the beetles around 3 other tubs


----------



## jamiethensnakeman (Sep 25, 2008)

what do i do with the aliens


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Seperate them from the meal worms, they don't need any substrate. Then just wait lol


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Can you use aspen as a substrate or natural bark chips for the beetles?


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

i have mine on a mix of wholewheat flour and cheap porridige oats (more flour than oats), beetles on the same but more oats than flour. i sometimes throw in some carrot or apple or something.


----------



## jamiethensnakeman (Sep 25, 2008)

just tryin my first time to breed mealworms i hvae used crused up rice cripis (shit spelling) is that ok thank jamie


----------



## Just_Nash (Dec 1, 2007)

Any cereals fine really, I used Wheat bisks from Asda, about half as expensive as wheetabix, but its only something you'll have to buy once anyway, they do eat it but you'll probably only need to change it once a year.


----------

